# Stumped by 89 Jetta GLI 16v cise



## pdevinney (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi guys! New member....first post.

I am working on my friend's 89 Jetta GLI 1.8L DOHC. (not digifant or motronic) The car drove to my house running and driving mediocre but running none the less. When I removed the timing cover to replace the cam, crank and intermediate shaft seals I found the timing belt was 1 tooth retarded at the cams. I replaced the seals and belt timing it correctly. I set the ignition timing at factory spec and went for a drive. Ran significantly better but still not right. After some poking around I noticed the DPR at the fuel distributor was not only unplugged but connector was missing. I replaced plug (according to Mitchell ONdemand wiring diagrams) but it stalls the motor within 2 seconds of plugging it in. (I am sure its wired correctly) I have tested the airflow potentiometer and coolant temperature sensors and they are fine. I then swapped in another DPR and it ran well at idle but as soon as you open the throttle it spits and sputters. To rule out ignition module and computer I swapped both separately with ones I had laying around......no change either way. I let the car car sit for a few days because I was frustrated and when I came back....wouldn't start (good spark, could hear pumps running and fuel was at least getting to distributor) Eventually I was able to adjust the mixture screw (significantly) and got it to run GREAT at idle and down the road but the DPR was still unplugged but I figured if it ran that good without fine control of the injectors why waste any more time. 3 hours later when my friend comes to pick up the car.......same no start as before. Every time I can make it run by adjusting the mixture screw and sometime its days before it won't start again. This car is making my brain hurt. Maybe the fuel problem and the DPR/computer problem are related....I don't know. I saw a used fuel distributor/airflow meter with DPR and injectors for $300 on ebay but at this point I'm thinking about pouring $5 worth of gas on the car....throwing a match and walking away. I really need your help. Thanks and sorry for the rambling post.


----------



## anlxn (Oct 18, 2009)

make sure the fuel dizzy is for a 16v and not an 8v I had this similar problem with my nephews 16v gti 1988.....


----------

